# Need Rear Window Glass. Where to buy?



## almsdriver (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello,

i'm looking for a 2005 Nissan Murano Rear Window Glass. Any ideas on where i could get one other than dealer? After market supplier in the U.S. ? A web site?

Not a Nissan fan YET, in process of looking for my 370z  
I'm doing this for a friend in Europe.

if someone can help, i would appreciate a quick email at: [email protected]
or reply here. I should get an email notification.

Thanks In Advance !


----------

